# Atlas taper attachment



## cross thread (Sep 13, 2021)

Taper attachment  in question is the number 700 "tool room" model for a 9-10 inch , the overall length of the fixed slide rail is 15 inches . I'm wondering if it would fit my 6-18 inch ?
Thanks , Mark .


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 13, 2021)

The 10" and the 6" both have flat ways, so the attachment should fit the lathe fine, but the stack height of the cross slide on the 10" is a little higher (going from memory), so the sliding block may need to be adjusted.  They do make a version that is a direct fit for the 6" lathes that usually sells for less than the 10" versions.  Do you have a line on one?


----------



## cross thread (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi John , the box ways on the 10" I would imagine are a little thicker so a simple shim will fix that . Same for the stack height  on the cross slide .
I'm aware of the 760 taper attachment and I have been looking , they seem to be scarce to some degree and yes I'm aware of Joel's offering .
While looking for a 760 to fit my machine , I noticed the 700 . Now that is an attachment that really gets my Atlas attention , I don't need one I want one . And I'm only interested in factory . I have asked sellers the over all length for the 700 , seems 15" is it . That seems short .
I just purchased a pair of factory stand legs (been looking for about 5 years) so I'm a little tapped out right now , next month I think I will take a chance on the 700 taper attachment .
Thanks for your post , Mark .


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 14, 2021)

Up until late 1947, the 10" and 12" were available in four bed lengths for down to 18" between centers,  I have always assumed that Atlas didn't want to supply four different taper attachments.  Plus the probability of needing to cut a taper longer than a few inches is small.  So I guess that they couldn't justify a longer one economically.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 14, 2021)

Also, if you click on your User ID in the main tool bar, you can set up your signature to automatically add in this case "Mark" to the end of each post. 

You can also upload a photo to replace  the "C" in a circle which is your default avatar


----------



## cross thread (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks for the info Robert , I think that model 700 taper attachment will fit my 6" I'm going to get one . I'll let you guys know how it goes .
Mark .


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 14, 2021)

OK.  Let us know how it works out.  I wouldn't expect that the bed length would be a problem as up until mid to late 1947, the Atlas 10" and the Craftsman 12" were both made with short beds for 18" between centers.


----------



## cross thread (Sep 14, 2021)

OK Robert will do , I'm pretty excited I'm almost sure I can make it work . Many beers ago when I had my machine shop that sometimes made money , I had a sweet little 14x40 Mori with a taper attachment and I had a job a repeating job that used the TA . I think I kind of have a thing for TA's
Mark .


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 15, 2021)

OK.  Good Luck with the project.


----------



## lordbeezer (Sep 16, 2021)

Seeing this post made me remember I got one with a 12” under drive craftsman commercial lathe several years ago. Went and dug it out of some older “stuff “. Was going to modify for use on my 11”Sheldon but never did.


----------



## lordbeezer (Sep 16, 2021)

Clamp with the numbers fits a flat way lathe


----------



## cross thread (Sep 16, 2021)

Any plans for it ?


----------



## lordbeezer (Sep 16, 2021)

Did at one time but not anymore.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 18, 2021)

They aren't factory but there is a set of drawings in Downloads (requires Donor status to access) for making most of the later TA for the 1/2" bed machines.  I checked the drawings against my factory unit and they are OK.


----------



## cross thread (Sep 18, 2021)

Hi Robert , please explain what you mean by "making the most" . The 1/2 bed on the 6 inch is actually .430 ,  that wouldn't be a problem . A problem that I see with mounting the mod. 700 TA on a 6 inch is the saddle of the carriage is small compared to a 10-12 inch Atlas . The mod 700 TA requires 3/8 bolts to mount , the saddle is not that thick to tap for a 3/8 bolt , also the TA mount would block the gibs . Of course there are ways to get around all this . Another thing that would make this doable is a Bridgeport type mill . I'm not giving up .
Mark .


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 18, 2021)

Mark,

i didn't say "making the most of".  I said that the reverse engineered drawings are there for making most of the 760 parts.  What's missing are the two clamps that attach to the rear way and the bar with pointer and scale that connects the two.  I think that the guy who did the original drawings had those parts and only drew the parts that he was missing.  

Also, there are three assembly part numbers involved with the three taper attachment models that Atlas made over the years.  The one that we have nothing on is the 700 so-called Tool Room TA.  Most of the drawings that were done fit both the 760 for the 3/8" and the 6188 for the 1/2" bed machines.  I think that the only two parts that only originally fit the 6188 is a spacer washer (to adjust for the difference in height of the compounds between 10" and early 12" and the late 12") and two small brass plugs.  The former is not needed on the 10" and early 12".  The latter can and should be retrofitted to the 765.

I was aware that the ways on the 6" bed are actually thicker @ 0,430" than the ones on the bed used on the 9", 10" and early 12" @ 0.375".


----------



## Mneafus (Aug 28, 2022)

I need some help here. I tried to down load the pdf file for the atlas 6822 taper attachment but I get a blank page.  I haven’t been on here for a while but I didn’t think that would matter. I need to down load the file to do a parts check on my taper attachment that I had for my 10f lathe. I sold the 10in. Last summer and now I’m trying to unload the accessories that was with it. The parts bag had the instructions that said 6822 on it ,but is that for the 12 in. Lathe with the 1/2 in. Bed? I purchased this from clausing 25 years ago  for my 10in. but never used it I need to see if it truly is for the 12 or 10in. Lathe before I put it up for sale. So how do I determine if it is a 6822 or 760 taper attachment. The gauge bracket has the part number 10-671, does indicate a 10in. unit?


----------



## mickri (Aug 28, 2022)

The 10-671 gauge bracket indicates that you have a 760 taper attachment.


----------



## Mneafus (Aug 28, 2022)

mickri said:


> The 10-671 gauge bracket indicates that you have a 760 taper attachment.


Thank you, I now feel safe putting it up for sale as a 10in. Taper attachment


----------



## mickri (Aug 28, 2022)

The 760 also fits early 12" lathes.  I would advertise it as a model 760 and let the buyer go from there.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 30, 2022)

First, access to DOWNLOADS requires current Donar status.  Donations are good for one year.  If several months ago, you were able to access Downloads successfully then the most likely occurrence is that your most recent donation took place more than a year ago, so you need to renew.

The 760 and the 6822 share all parts but three.  The three parts are the two mounting brackets that attach to the bed plus the 6822 has two headed brass pins added.  The two pins slide into the holes containing the two adjusting screws for the 10-764 draw bar and can be retrofitted to the 760.

If the larger 10-761 clamp is actually clearly marked "10-761", then you have a 760.  Which fits the 3/8" bed lathes 9", 10" and early 12".


----------

